# Hangover from hell!!



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone notice how a hangover can make your dp/dr go through the roof and makes you want to crawl in a fetal position on the floor wishing it would end !! I never really had hangovers before but i notice a big difference and is sucks


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Well I don't get any hangovers anymore,simply because if I drink a half cup of beer I almost panic.

Yup,I'm that paranoid.

Alcohol gives me panic,that gives me extreme DR/DP.

And the strange,is that I used to drink a lot.Now I can't even think of it.


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I think i might just quit in the past it takes the edge of dp/dr but sooo much worse the next day.







im like that with pills if i take one 10 minutes later im in a panic , i know its not the meds, but im paranoid like what if this kills me or how long do i know before i have a severe reaction. DP/DR goes through the roof i hate this !!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Darklife said:


> Does anyone notice how a hangover can make your dp/dr go through the roof and makes you want to crawl in a fetal position on the floor wishing it would end !! I never really had hangovers before but i notice a big difference and is sucks


YES, while drunk I barely notice DPD but when I'm hungover, jeeeez I just want it to go away fast because it intensifies DPD symptoms a LOT!


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

Darklife said:


> Does anyone notice how a hangover can make your dp/dr go through the roof and makes you want to crawl in a fetal position on the floor wishing it would end !! I never really had hangovers before but i notice a big difference and is sucks


i never had a hangover until i got this either


----------

